# I 50 giocatori più forti di Fifa 15 Ultimate Team. Classifica.



## admin (4 Settembre 2014)

Manca poco all'uscita di Fifa. Il nuovo videogioco targato EA Sport, uscirà in Europa a partire dal prossimo 25 Settembre 2014.

La stessa azienda videoludica, però, ha già iniziato a svelare i calciatori più forti, o meglio quelli con i valori più alti, di Fifa 15 Ultima Team. Ne saranno svelati 10 al giorno fino ad arrivare, il 7 Settembre, alle prime 10 posizioni.

Ecco, di seguito, la lista dei giocatori più forti di Fifa 15 Ultimate Team dal numero 50 al numero 1. 

Lista in aggiornamento:


50) Chiellini 

49) Pirlo 

48) Alonso 

47) Casillas 

46) Fabregas

45) Lloris

44) Javi Martinez

43) Busquets

42) Jerome Boateng

41) Mata

40) Benzema

39) Tevez

38) Mario Goetze

37) Diego Costa

36) Toni Kroos

35) Vidal

34) Cech

33) Cavani

32) James Rodriguez

31) Courtois

30) Neymar

29) Hummels

28) Ozil

27) Muller 

26) Reus

25) Di Maria

24) Aguero

23) Rooney

22) Yaya Tourè 

21) Xavi

20) Kompany

19) Lewandowski

18) Modric

17) David Silva

16) Thiago Silva

15) Sergio Ramos

14) Bale

13) Lahm

12) Falcao

11) Van Persie

10) Hazard

9) Ribery

8) Schweinsteinger

7) Luis Suarez

6) Iniesta

5) Neuer

4) Ibrahimovic

3) Robben 

2) Ronaldo 

1) Messi


----------



## juventino (4 Settembre 2014)

Da notare Busquets, con 85, più forte di Fabregas, Xabi Alonso e Pirlo con 84.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2014)

mata è troppo alto per me, di chiellini non ne parliamo che è meglio, non dovrebbe superare il 75-76


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mata è troppo alto per me, di chiellini non ne parliamo che è meglio, non dovrebbe superare il 75-76



Infatti Mata lo abbasseranno di 1-2 punti rispetto all'87 dell'anno scorso. Chiellini alla fine 82-83 può andare.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Settembre 2014)

Chissà chi saranno primo e secondo...i dubbi mi assalgono


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Settembre 2014)

Si ma il numero singolo non vale nulla. Pirlo ad esempio ha velocità bassissima, mi sembra 49.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Da notare Busquets, con 85, più forte di Fabregas, Xabi Alonso e Pirlo con 84.


Un ottima ragione per non comprarlo neanche quest'anno.


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca poco all'uscita di Fifa. Il nuovo videogioco targato EA Sport, uscirà in Europa a partire dal prossimo 25 Settembre 2014.
> 
> La stessa azienda videoludica, però, ha già iniziato a svelare i calciatori più forti, o meglio quelli con i valori più alti, di Fifa 15 Ultima Team. Ne saranno svelati 10 al giorno fino ad arrivare, il 7 Settembre, alle prime 10 posizioni.
> 
> ...




Aggiornato


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si ma il numero singolo non vale nulla. Pirlo ad esempio ha velocità bassissima, mi sembra 49.



va beh il numero singolo è la valutazione completa del calciatore, è la media di tutte le caratteristiche..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2014)

10) Hazard 88
9) Schweinsteiger 88
8) Ribery 88
7) Iniesta 89
6) Suarez 89
5) Robben 90
4) Neuer 90
3) Ibrahimovic 90
2) Ronaldo 92
1) Messi 93


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca poco all'uscita di Fifa. Il nuovo videogioco targato EA Sport, uscirà in Europa a partire dal prossimo 25 Settembre 2014.
> 
> La stessa azienda videoludica, però, ha già iniziato a svelare i calciatori più forti, o meglio quelli con i valori più alti, di Fifa 15 Ultima Team. Ne saranno svelati 10 al giorno fino ad arrivare, il 7 Settembre, alle prime 10 posizioni.
> 
> ...





.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Messi sempre più forte di Ronaldo, pietà


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Messi sempre più forte di Ronaldo, pietà



E' il loro sponsor...E' normale che lo facciano più forte..E' una procata eh...Perlomeno potevano fare il valore uguale tra ronaldo e messi..


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E' il loro sponsor...E' normale che lo facciano più forte..E' una procata eh...Perlomeno potevano fare il valore uguale tra ronaldo e messi..



ma infatti, se proprio vuoi fare una cosa giusta li fai alla pari, ma non mi sembra che il pallone d'oro in carica sia messi..


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma infatti, se proprio vuoi fare una cosa giusta li fai alla pari, ma non mi sembra che il pallone d'oro in carica sia messi..



Alla fine a Messi hanno tolto un punto, giusto così. Forse dovevano aumentare un punto a Ronaldo per essere giusti.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Messi sempre più forte di Ronaldo, pietà



beh 93 a 92, quando in realtà Messi è molto più forte...


----------



## Canonista (9 Settembre 2014)

Chiellini. Orrore e raccapriccio...


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> beh 93 a 92, quando in realtà Messi è molto più forte...



certo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> certo



ma non di poco eh, ampio distacco...


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma non di poco eh, ampio distacco...



su questo siamo d'accordo, il distacco tra i due è ampio..


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> su questo siamo d'accordo, il distacco tra i due è ampio..



ampio almeno due palloni d'oro di differenza...


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ampio almeno due palloni d'oro di differenza...



sono d'accordo, considerando quelli meritati, hai ragione..


----------



## prayhax (9 Settembre 2014)

EA Canada di calcio non ne sa nulla.


----------



## juventino (10 Settembre 2014)

Pogba meritava ampiamente di entrare in questa Top 50, imho. Molto più di gente come Chiellini, Busquets o Casillas.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pogba meritava ampiamente di entrare in questa Top 50, imho. Molto più di gente come Chiellini, Busquets o Casillas.



Doveva avere la stesso numero di Busquets secondo me.


----------

